# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Aleanca kuq e zi Parti!?

## shitesi

Sa shanse ka po te futet ne zgjedhje 2013?

----------


## shitesi

Duke pare alternativat une mendoj qe fiton zgjedhjet.

----------


## Prishtina.C

> Aleanca kuq e zi


Me duket si kopje e Vetvendosjes, Mirpo edhe si shans i fundit i Shqiperis per t`jau kthyer Shqiperin Shqiptarve dhe per ti zhber njeher e pergjithmone Lobet Vlleho-Greke qe Kontrollojn Shqiperin tashe e 100 vite.

----------


## urani29

> Me duket si kopje e Vetvendosjes, Mirpo edhe si shans i fundit i Shqiperis per t`jau kthyer Shqiperin Shqiptarve dhe per ti zhber njeher e pergjithmone Lobet Vlleho-Greke qe Kontrollojn Shqiperin tashe e 100 vite.


Vllehet kan nje origjin me shqiptaret vetem se kishini pranu pushtetin romak ne kohen e Romes.

----------


## Sofi _

> Me duket si kopje e Vetvendosjes, Mirpo edhe si shans i fundit i Shqiperis per t`jau kthyer Shqiperin Shqiptarve dhe per ti zhber njeher e pergjithmone Lobet Vlleho-Greke qe Kontrollojn Shqiperin tashe e 100 vite.


Nuk eshte kopje e VV. Me sa di une ka lindur si pergjigje ndaj regjistrimit te popullsise. Por nuk jane kunder regjistrimit ne pergjithesi, vec kunder menyres se regjistrimit propozuar nga Greqia (apo qarqe brenda saj).

Duke qene se ekzistenca e tyre ka lindur si pergjigje ndaj regjistrimit (gjithmone nese kjo eshte e sakte) nuk e shoh se si mund te kthehen ne parti. S'po shoh ndonje program politik vec atij qe permenda....

----------


## _Mersin_

Do ishte nje parti Meta-iste.Nje parti e qendres me pak elektorat pasi shqiptaret i kane zene llogoret politike.Une mendoj se ky do ishte nje perpjekje e e Presindetit Topi per vazhdimesine e tij politike e cila nuk ka gjasa te vijoje ne PD.Fillon me nje levizje patriotike per te perfunduar ne nje parti minorene me duket veprim i gabuar.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Nuk mendoj se eshte e afte nje parti e tille per te fituar zgjedhjet, eshte jashte çdo lloj mendimi nje gje e tille. Eshte thjesht nje iluzion, megjithese mua me duket i bukur dhe do me pelqente te realizohej.

Votova fiton, pasi besoj se do fitonte vota te mjaftueshme per te nxjerre te pakten 1 deputet, per te mos thene me shume, per arsyen se do votonin mjaft te rinj per kte aleance.

----------


## Zoti Basha

ha! dhe kjo namungonte, nacional-socilistet qe ngrene parti! po nejse, derisa kemi komunistet me parti, pse jo dhe keta?

----------


## Endri_

Kshu filloi dhe levizja MJAFT ku fitoi simpatine e te gjitheve me protestat paqsore anti-Nano anti qeveri. Por cfare ndodhi me pas? U politizu aq keq sa sot mezi mledh 100 veta per nje proteste ,kur dikur pa frike mblidhte 30-40 mije ne shesh. Edhe ALEANCA KUQ E ZI si fillim do mbeshtet ne pikat e dobta qe kemi ne shqiptaret ,trojet ,patriotizmin ,c'eshtjen e kombesise ..etj ..sa t'fitoje zemrat e qyetarve. Pastaj sa te fusi rrenjet ne politike ke frike se te shet noi pjese t'shqiperise per interesa personale ose politike.

Une them ska asnje shans.

----------


## Zekthi_

une them ska asnje shans as te paraqitet si parti...nuk eshte aspak ne planet e kesaj levizjeje qytetare, qe po perpiqet te sensibilizoje gjithe shoqerine mbi nje problematike, pasoajt e te ciles do ti ndjejme vertet fare pak kohe me vone, kur te na filloje te cenohet sovraniteti.

----------

